# Ibanez TCB1006 - Thundercat Signature Bass (6 string hollow body)



## Mwoit (Oct 30, 2017)

Ibanez TCB1006 - Thundercat Signature Bass (6 string hollow body)












Thundercat Ibanez page

hrrrrr

Need more price details though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 30, 2017)

Mwoit said:


> Need more price details though.



Special order only, ~$7k, Sugi built.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 30, 2017)

was reveal last year (or more) on a bass show that usually happens around this time....dont remember the name.... and also at NAMM, seems it finally made it into "production" because at that price might just call it "custom order".

and I would say the same I said before. Nice looking bass, far too big to be practical for me, and such a terrible high fret access, prob the worse I have seen


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2017)

Still waiting for the Hannibal Bot sig bass.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 1, 2017)

Pricey. Oh well. Might as well get a custom or two for the price of that signature.

If they brought out a similar 6 string non sig model, that'd be great, but it's a niche market as it is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2017)

Mwoit said:


> Might as well get a custom or two for the price of that signature.



I can almost guarantee that you're not going to find a cheaper full size, hollow body, long scale, 6 string, Piezo/MIDI bass available at this quality level and time frame. 

All the builders I know who would make this will take between 12 and 24 months and charge upwards of $10k. Building a proper hollow body, one which can withstand bass string tension, is no joke.

I suppose you could gamble on a new builder or someone with little to no hollow body experience looking to branch out, but who wants to play the lottery on a build like this? 

If this does decently, we might at some point get a MII or MIC variant, much like the M80M is to the M8M. While I doubt that Thundercat has as large a following, bassists are far more willing to shell out big bucks for basses on average, given how unique and as much commotion this has caused I could see some units moving.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 25, 2018)

Thundercat is doing a pretty good job at moving into mainstream culture though, if he's next project is as big as drunk he could be the next big bass hero


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

7k is not as bad as I feared. Looks cool.


----------

